# Will Flight Simulator X Gold Edition be able to run on my system?



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Can FSX Gold Edition Run On My System? :upset:

Case:Shiny Black Mid Tower Case with Mesh Front Panel and Front 12cm LED Fan With Top Mounted 4x USB2.0 - No PSU

Harddrive - Seagate ST3500418AS 500GB Hard Drive SATAII 7200rpm 16MB Cache - OEM

Graphic Card - Zotac 9800GT 1GB Synergy Edition DDR3 Dual DVI HDTV Out PhysX and Cuda ready PCI-E Graphics Card

PSU - Antec Basiq Power 500W PSU - 20+4pin 2x SATA 1x PCI-E 5x Molex

OS - Windows 7 RC but upgrading to Windows 7 Release.

Motherboard Bundle - I will get hold of later :4-dontkno

Anything else that you will require, Tell me :grin:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The 9800GT might have problems if it's only being powered by a Basiq 500W. Upgrade the PSU to a good quality 650W and you should have no problems running Flight Sim X.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

well the computer is a recent build so I have no plans at the moment to actually upgrade the system.

Does FSX actually run well on Windows 7?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I haven't tried it, but most games that run in XP and Vista will also run well in 7. I dual boot with XP and 7, and have had no problems with any games in either operating system. The performance is slightly better in 7.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I have read that it runs very well on W7 but havent tried it.
It runs fine on Vista and there isnt that many differences between the two of them.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

well at the moment I do not own FSX (Hope I get it for Xmas) and I have been waiting to play the game for about 2-3 years now, and my system I had before has a Geforce 6100 graphic card which is not very good.

I also have a Logitech Attack 3 PC Joystick which I have owned for 3/4 years

and If someone can help me out and tell me what buttons on the joystick to set to what because I am not good with that stuff

Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The game manual will tell you how to map key functions to the joystick. You can choose whichever buttons you prefer, there's no set way to do it.

You might want to download the *trial version* (800mb) before buying. It's a very complicated sim if you're not used to flying.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

I know I have the demo but on the Windows 7 RC (Release Candinate) 
I have another simulator called "FlightGear".

The best planes I can really fly is prop planes not big planes but I am planning to learn on the sim


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

OK. If FlightGear is the only flight sim you've used, you might find the MS one a bit more complicated. Just letting you know in case you think it's going to be as easy to use as FlightGear. :smile:

Also, are you aware that Windows 7RC is only usable until June 2010? From 1st March it shuts down every 2 hours as a reminder to update to the full version, then stops working altogether after the expiry date.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a copy of the real windows 7 and I will reinstall my computer to have it working


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Your joystick should work just fine with FSX.
I am using a Logitech Digital 4-5 YO on mine.
Fsx will be aware of it and work correctly.
In the controls menu of FSX you can change the various buttons to anything that you want them to be.

The Video card that you have should work fine including DX10.
Something to realize is that FSX is VERY CPU hungry.
It will make more use of the CPU than it does the video card.
A 2.8g dual core or a 2.6g quad core (or higher) seems to be the sweet spot for good performance.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a Quad Core Processer I think... is that good?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

That should be fine.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

ok.. I will report back if I have any more problems around christmas when I install it

and btw, if u have Win7 RC and wnna have the real released version of Windows 7
Do u have to back up everything and do a clean install or dont u need to back anything up because it just I dnno

Report back soon


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

TBH Im not sure.
I havent put W7 on yet.
Usually it basically works like a reapir install so nothing should change.
Maybe Koala will see this and have more info.

One thing I will say is that after you install FSX be sure to get its service pack if they arent already included.
There are some important fixes in them.

Im not sure if the gold edition already has them and thus the mention.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

konradgoat said:


> and btw, if u have Win7 RC and wnna have the real released version of Windows 7
> Do u have to back up everything and do a clean install or dont u need to back anything up because it just I dnno


I'm in the same position as you, running 7RC until March 2010, then I'll be installing the full Home Premium version. You will have to backup your data and perform a clean install of the full version, then reinstall all your programs. Don't buy the 'upgrade' version of Windows 7, this is only for people upgrading from Vista.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

My Processor is: AMD Phenom(tm) 9500 Quad-Core Processor (4CPUs), ~2.2GHz
Direct X Version: DirectX 11
Memory: 2048MB Ram

I can attach DXDIAG File

Are you sure it can run!

Also

Which one is Faster :normal:

For Online For FSX

A - 24.0 Mbps
B - 56.6 Kbps

Which one :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Flight Simulator X - Minimum System Requirements

* Windows XP SP2 / Windows Vista
* Processor: 1.0 Ghz
* RAM: Windows XP SP2 - 256MB, Windows Vista – 512MB
* Hard Drive: 14GB
* Video Card: 32MB DirectX 9 compatible
* Other: DX9 hardware compatibility and audio board with speakers and/or headphones
* Online/Multiplayer Requirements: 56.6 kbps or better for online play


Yes, your computer can play it.

24Mbs is much faster than 56.6kbs (over 400 times faster), so your internet connection is easily good enough for online play. 24Mbs is high-speed broadband and 56.6kbs is the old dial-up speed from years ago.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

koala said:


> Flight Simulator X - Minimum System Requirements
> 
> * Windows XP SP2 / Windows Vista
> * Processor: 1.0 Ghz
> ...


Do you have FSX?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Not anymore, I had it on XP for a while then sold it.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I have it running on a 2.8G Amd X2 dual core and it runs fine.
I up graded from a 7900GS to a 8800GTX and aside from the ability to run DX10
there wasnt a huge improvement in performance.
I have run it on XP and Vista and didnt notice any real difference other than the DX 10 ability.
The fact that you have a quad core will be very helpful.

I would recommend going up to 4G of ram.
The fact that you are going to use it online and will want to run your AV, your system will want the extra headroom. FSX will use as much of the system as it can get.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Do u know any1 who has FSX and does Multiplayer?


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

I will keep this topic of mine open till I install Win7 Retail Version and when I install FSX, Yesterday I did FSX on high graphics and it is amazing, Sun Glittering on the water, Details of the plane as well.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

One setting thatI have found to be helpful on my system is the "Aircraft cast shadows on it self" I have turned off.
It is a pretty big boost in the FPS
Otherwise all of my settings are on very high with the exception of vehicles, boats etc.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

-Installin Retail Version Windows 7 atm-


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Got Retail Version Of Win7 Ultimate Installed on my PC 32bit


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is the* infomation* on my *motherboard bundle*

* Product Features

What is B-Grade?*

B-Grade includes used and unused returned products, end of line, slightly marked or refurbished products. To ensure peace of mind each product comes with our 12 month guarantee having been fully tested by our team of in-house technicians. What's even more attractive, all of the B-Grade products are reduced in price!

*B GRADE IS ONLY AVAILABLE VIA THE WEBSITE*

* Quad core performance motherboard bundle
* AMD QUAD CORE PHENOM™ x4 9500+ 2200MHz
* 2GB DDR2 800MHz memory included (up to 8GB maximum capability)
* ECS GeForce 8100VM-M5 motherboard with performance heatsink and fan
* NVIDIA® GeForce 8100 / NVIDIA® MCP78V chipset
* Latest Nvidia® Series 8 Geforce DirectX 10 graphics
* Supports shared memory up to 512MB
* Fast PCI-Express X16 graphics port (Supports Hybrid SLi)
* AMD® ''Cool ‘n’ Quiet'' technology
* sHyperTransport technology
* Integrated 6-channel High Definition audio
* Features 10/100 Ethernet for fast networking and broadband
* Expansion slots: 1 x PCI-E X16, 2 x PCI Express X1, 1 x PCI slots
* Integrated SATA 3Gbps with RAID 0, 1, 0+1, 5
* 1x IDE port for 2 x Ultra DMA133 devices, 4 x USB 2.0 ports, 2 x RAM slots
* mATX compatible
* Certified for Windows XP and Vista

Experience the phenomenal using the AMD Phenom™ processors. Get amazing speed with quad-core performance.

*(This is now a discontinued Product)*
http://www.maplin.co.uk/DiscontinuedModule.aspx?ModuleNo=229200


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your motherboard, CPU, RAM and graphics card are good enough for Flight Sim X.

The only weak point in your system is the PSU which might struggle under stress from graphically-intensive games. If you get any artifacts, lag or other heat-related problems, I would look at upgrading the PSU.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

koala said:


> Your motherboard, CPU, RAM and graphics card are good enough for Flight Sim X.
> 
> The only weak point in your system is the PSU which might struggle under stress from graphically-intensive games. If you get any artifacts, lag or other heat-related problems, I would look at upgrading the PSU.


I might "Upgrade maybe late 2010 or early 2011" as it is a new built

and btw do u know any programs which can search all your missing drivers?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I use Uniblue Driver Scanner 2009 ($30)
http://www.liutilities.com/products/driverscanner

You could also try the freeware Device Doctor.
http://lifehacker.com/5412009/device-doctor-is-a-free-driver-update-scanner-with-promise


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you know how to setup FSX Multiplayer?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The manual that comes with the game will tell you how to set everything up.

How to fly multiplayer in FSX - http://www.mutleyshangar.com/downloads/How to fly Multiplayer in FSX.pdf

Section 3 'Getting Started' tells you how set up a multiplayer account.

If you don't have a PDF Reader, you can install Foxit Reader (freeware) to read the PDF file.
http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/reader


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Here also is a good guide to many of the settings from within the game.
http://members.cox.net/spambait/FSXTweakGuide.pdf

Here is a guide to ensure that you are using all four cores of your processor.
Note FSX SP1 or higher must be installed.
http://www.simtips.com/affinitymask-and-multi-core-processors/


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Update: Christmas is in 19 days and I will inform you with any problems up to christmas and when I am installing Flight Simulator X...

Thread will be marked solved when I have FSX and Everything Working,


----------

